# الاستشعار عن بعد والتعدين قصة جديدة



## بابكريحى (10 أبريل 2011)

[FONT=&quot]في هذا العصر المتسم بالتطور و التقدم في مجالات المعرفة الإنسانية و التغيرات العظيمة في مجالات الاتصال و التكنولوجيا ، و عظم المنافسة الاقتصادية ، صار التوجه نحو دفع الكفاءة متطلباً و هدفاً أساسياً لكل المؤسسات و الدول و أصبح لزاماً على كل من أراد التفوق و التقدم على كافة الأصعدة العلمية و الوظيفية ، أن يتسلح بالمعرفة المتعمقة ، و المقدرات المتنوعة و القابلية و المواكبة و المنافسة .[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]لقد غدونا في عصر لا يعرف اليأس و أضحت فيه التقانات تجدد بمتواليات[/FONT] [FONT=&quot]هندسية و أخذت المعرفة تتسارع مع الأنفاس و غدا الشعار في كل مكان:[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]"المعرفة هي القوة ، التكنولوجيا هي المحرك"[/FONT]*​ [FONT=&quot] وفي[/FONT] [FONT=&quot]المشاريع الهندسية لا يعتمد نجاح هذه المشاريع على المعرفة العلمية و العملية بالعلوم الهندسية فقط ، بل لا بد لإنجاح هذه المشاريع الهندسية و خاصة في مجال استكشاف و استخراج الخامات من ربط المعلومات الهندسية بمعلومات وفيرة في مجالات الإدارة و الاقتصاد و أدوات اتخاذ القرار و هكذا لا يتم اتخاذ قرار تنفيذ هذه المشاريع الضخمة إلا و فق معطيات الجدوى الاقتصادية.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]و حتى يتم تحديد دراسة جدوى المشاريع التعدينية يتطلب ذلك دراسة جيولوجية كاملة عن المنطقة بما يسمى ([/FONT]Regional geology[FONT=&quot]) ثم يتتبعها البحث الجيوكيميائي ([/FONT]Geochemistry[FONT=&quot]) و البحث الجيوفيزيقي ([/FONT]Geophysics[FONT=&quot]) و الكثير من العمليات مثل[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]الاستشعار عن بعد ([/FONT]Remotesence[FONT=&quot]) و الذي أتاح الحصول على ملايين المرئيات التي إستخدمت لدراسة و تقييم موارد الأرض الطبيعية و له طريقتان ، فإما عن طريق أجهزة المسح الرقمي المتعددة الأطياف [/FONT]Multi Spectral scanner[FONT=&quot] و أما الثاني فتستخدم فيه الكاميرات التي تسجل أجهزة المسح الرقمي فيها كثافة الضوء المنعكس من الموجات المختارة و من ثم ترسل إلى القمر الصناعي لتحليلها. وفيما يلي صورة للاستشعار عن بعد لمنطقة الأنقسنا ونبذة عن الاستشعار عن بعد . [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] يعتبر الاستشعار عن بعد من أنواع التقانة المهمة في دراسة الموارد الطبيعية للأرض ومنها المعادن ، كما يمكن الاستعانة به في المراقبة والملاحظة الدورية المستمرة لبيئة الأرض ، وكذلك لحل الكثير من المسائل الشائكة في منطقة التعدين والمساعدة في إعداد الخرائط الأساسية والموضوعية لموقع المنجم وإتخاذ الإجراءات والتدابير الهامة في أعمال التعدين في مراحله المختلفة . وتوجد العديد من التعريفات للاستشعار عن بعد منها " الاستشعار عن بعد هو الحصول على بيانات فيزيائية للأهداف والمعالم من البعد دون لمس أو التصاق ، أي عبارة عن اكتساب البيانات وما بها من معلومات للأجسام أو المواد التي على سطح الأرض أو محيطها الجوي باستخدام أجهزة مسح رقمية ([/FONT]Sensors[FONT=&quot]) يتم وضعها على قواعد ([/FONT]Platforms[FONT=&quot]) على بعد من الأهداف لإجراء القياسات المطلوبة " .[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] تم أجراء تحسينات كبيرة في كمية المعلومات التي يمكن الحصول عليها عن منطقة ما ، باستخدام المرئيات الفضائية ([/FONT]Space Imageries[FONT=&quot]) جاذبة خاصة عندما[/FONT] [FONT=&quot]تغطي أعمال المساحة منطقة شاسعة أو مناطق وعرة يصعب الوصول إليها . وتعتبر المرئية أكثر قربا ً من الواقع إذا ما قورنت بالخريطة ، كما أن باستطاعة أي شخص القيام ببعض التحليل للمرئيات خاصة المختصين منهم . إذا ًً نجد أن كلاً من الخرائط والصور جوية والمرئيات الفضائية تعطى بها معلومات لها أهميتها ، حيث سمكن النظر إلى سطح الأرض من خلال المرئيات الفضائية للأقمار الصناعية ، كما هو الحال في اللاندسات ([/FONT]Land Sat [FONT=&quot]) : الأقمار الصناعية الأمريكية للاستشعار عن بعد ، بينما تناسب الصور الجوية بمقاييس رسمها الأكبر نسبيا ً الدراسات التفصيلية لسطح الأرض وإعداد خرائط أكثر دقة قد تظهر فيها الأرتفاعات ، ويعتمد تحليل وتفسير الصور والمرئيات الفضائية إلى حد كبير على مقدرة الشخص لاستخلاص المعلومات من المرئية الفضائية .[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]توجد سبع عناصر أساسية ، لابد أن تشملها أعمال التحليل وتفسير الصورة والمرئيات الفضائية هي : الحجم ([/FONT]Size[FONT=&quot]) والشكل ([/FONT]Shape[FONT=&quot]) والظل ([/FONT]Shadow[FONT=&quot]) درجة القوام ([/FONT]Tone Texture[FONT=&quot]) [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]والنمط[/FONT] ( Pattern ) [FONT=&quot]والموقع ([/FONT]Place[FONT=&quot]) . تساعد جميع هذه المكونات التحليلية في أجراء التحليل والتفسير الدقيق للمرئيات الفضائية والصور الجوية .[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]بيانات الاستشعار عن البعد :[/FONT]*
[FONT=&quot]عند تناول تحليل وتفسير معطيات الاستشعار عن بعد لا بد من التفريق بين المرئية والصورة ، حيث إن الصورة تعتمد على التسجيل الكيمائي ، بينما[/FONT] [FONT=&quot]المرئية تعتمد على التسجيل الالكتروني . وتشتمل مرئية القمر الصناعي على 3548 عمودا ً و 2983 صفا ً، وتحتوي على 10 مليون عنصر صورة ([/FONT]Pixel[FONT=&quot]) يمكن تقسيم بيانات مرئيات الاستشعار عن بعد إلى نوعين : [/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot](1) بيانات النظم السالبة ([/FONT]**Passive System **[FONT=&quot]): [/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]التي تتحسس فيها المرئية الإشعاع الطبيعي للموجات المرسلة بأطوال محددة مثل الأشعة المرئية ([/FONT]Visible Light [FONT=&quot]) أو تحت الحمراء ([/FONT]Infra Red[FONT=&quot]) وغالبا ً ما ترتبط بالأقمار الصناعية .[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot](2) بيانات النظم النشطة ([/FONT]**Active System**[FONT=&quot]): [/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]تستخدم الأشعة الألكترومغناطيسية، بحيث ترصد الأشعة المنعكسة بواسطة أجهزة المسح الرقمي والتي قد تشمل النظام الصوت الملاحي التوجيهي ([/FONT]Sound Navigation and Ranging[FONT=&quot]) والمعروف إختصارا ًبالسونار ([/FONT]Sonar[FONT=&quot])[/FONT] [FONT=&quot], والرادار ([/FONT]Radio Detection and Ranging [FONT=&quot]).[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] تحتوي المرئية الرقمية ([/FONT]Digital Image[FONT=&quot])[/FONT] [FONT=&quot] على عناصر الصورة والتي يتم تمثيلها في شكل شبكة وحدات مربعة ، كما أن المعلومات المرتبطة بأي منها عبارة عن قياس للضوء المنعكس أو الكثافة النوعية . وتوجد لمرئيات الاستشعار عن بعد أطياف متعددة ([/FONT]Multiple Bands [FONT=&quot])[/FONT] [FONT=&quot]، بحيث أن أي طيف منها يحتوي على عنصر صورة مرتبط بطول الموجة ودرجة الإشعاع . ويتم إعداد المرئيات الرقمية في شكل يسهل التعامل معها من خلال استخدام الحاسبات الآلية وتخزينها ، في الأقراص الممغنطة ، للمرئيات الصغيرة أو أشرطة مغناطيسية أ, وسائط التخزين الأخرى للمرئيات الكبيرة .[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]تقدم علم الاستشعار عن بعد منذ وضع أول قمر صناعي للاندسات في عام 1972 م ، حيث يتم الحصول على ملايين المرئيات منذ ذلك الحين وحتى الآن . استخدمت هذه المرئيات لدراسة وتقييم موارد الأرض الطبيعية . وتحمل أقمار لاندسات نوعين من أجهزة المسح الرقمي ، أولهما : عبارة عن اجهزة المسح الرقمي متعددة الأطياف ([/FONT]Multi-Spectral Scanner[FONT=&quot]) أما الثاني ، فتستخدم فيه الكاميرات التي تسجل أجهزة المسح الرقمي فيها كثافة الضوء المنعكس من الموجات المختارة ومن ثم ترسل من القمر الصناعي إلى المجطات الأرضية . وتكرر الأقمار الصناعية اللاندسات تغطية نفس المنطقة على سطح الكرة الأرضية كل 16 يوماً ، وتتراوح درجة التميز المكاني لأقمار اللاندسات بين 15-20 مترا ً ، وتوجد أعداد مقدرة من مقدرة من المرئيات في الوقت الحاضر وكذلك توجد العديد من البرمجيات الخاصة بمعالجة البيانات وتصنيفها وتفسيرها والتي تعمل على النطاق الدولي ، حيث أنها ساهمت مساهمة فاعلة في توفير بيانات الاستشعار عن بعد خلال العقود الماضية . كما طور مركز الفضاء الفرنسي القمر الصناعي أسبت ( [/FONT]Spot[FONT=&quot]) والذي يقوم أيضا ً بجمع البيانات ، والذي تبلغ درجة تميزه المكاني 10 أمتار ، وتتكرر تغطية المنطقة الواحدة على سطح الأرض كل 26 يوم ، ويعتمد ذلك على خط العرض وزاوية جهاز المسح الرقمي ، وكل هذا يشير إلى أهمية استخدام الاستشعار عن البعد في أعمال الرصد لمنطقة التعدين . كما توجد العديد من النظم المساعدة للحاسب الآلي لتعديل المرئيات وإجراء التركيز وتحسين الألوان ، وتنقية البيانات وتدريج الكثافة وذلك لإجراء أعمال تحليل المرئية بالاعتماد على التجمع الإقليمي للمرئية بنفس مدى المستويات الرمادية أما معالجة المرئيات فتتمثل في القيام بكثافة الأعمال الخاصة من خلال تصحيح الأخطاء وإجراء التعديلات اللازمة .[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot] تفسير وتصنيف المرئيات :-[/FONT]*
[FONT=&quot]يعتبر معرفة الواقع على سطح الأرض والظروف المحيطة بها أفضل تطبيقات الاستشعار عن البعد . تعتمد كثير من استخدامات الاستشعار عن بعد على تدخل الإنسان في أعمال تحليل وتفسير وتصنيف البيانات ، وبذلك تعتمد على مقدرات وإمكانات المفسر في دمج وتكامل مخرجات الاستشعار عن بعد . ويستخدم مفسر المرئيات مكل الدلائل والمؤشرات المتاحة لدراسة المنطقة مثل الاستعانة بالخرائط الطبوغرافية والموضوعية ، والصور الجوية والبيانات الأخرى أو القيام بزيارات ميدانية للموقع . ويمكن أن يقوم المفسر بتفسير البيانات بالعين المجردة ، لكن كثيرا ً من العناصر يمكن التعرف عليها بدقة أكبر من خلال الحاسبات الآلية والبرمجيات الذكية ، كما أضافت نظم المعلومات الجغرافية وسيلة جديدة لتصنيف البيانات ، وذلك لأن هذه النظم لها مقدرة كبيرة في التحليل والتعامل مع البيانات المكانية والتي يمكن الحصول عليها من مصادر متعددة ، كالخرائط والنماذج الأرضية الرقمية والمرئيات ، مع إمكانية استخدامها لإنتاج خريطة جديدة تشتمل على البيانات المطلوبة .[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]استخدامات وفوائد الاستشعار عن بعد في أعمال المنجم :-[/FONT]*
[FONT=&quot]تمثل تطبيقات الاستشعار عن بعد في أعمال الجيولوجيا أهم التطبيقات ؛ حيث زودت الجيولوجيين بمعلومات عن تشكيل طبقات الأرض ومعرفة أماكن الفوالق والتشققات الأرضية والمعالم الجيولوجية , كما ساعد الاستشعار عن بعد في زيادة كفاءة تصنيف أنواع الصخور باستخدام تقنيات التحليل وإعداد الخرائط من المرئيات الفضائية . تعرض معلومات الاستشعار عن بعد في خرائط بمقاييس رسم مختلفة تكون مفيدة في أعمال التنقيب عن المعادن والبترول وخلافه ، كما تعتبر مرئيات الاستشعار عن بعد ذات جدوى اقتصادية وقيمة عالية في الدراسات لتغطيتها مناطق شاسعة الأبعاد وقد تأتي بيانات غير معروفة في السابق من خلال إجراء المسوحات الأرضية ، لذا فإن المرئيات الفضائية مع بيانات التعدين الأخرى الخاصة بأعمال التنقيب والاستكشاف الجيولوجي مما ساعد في تحسين تمييز وتفسير تكوينات وتشكيل سطح الأرض . وكذلك دمج معطيات المرئيات الفضائية مع القياسات الجيوفيزيائية ، مما ساعد في الحصول على تفسيرات جيدة لجيولوجية مناطق التعدين وإجراء الدراسات التفصيلية لها .[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]أضافت تقنيات الحاسب الآلي والتقدم في مجال الالكترونيات العديد من التحسينات والتعزيزات للمرئيات والمعطيات الرقمية ، وقد أدى ذلك إلى الحصول على التفسير الدوري المستمر والجيد والمنطقي لمعطيات المرئيات الفضائية .[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]ومما تقدم ذكره ، يمكن إبراز فوائد الاستشعار عن بعد كمصدر لبيانات مساحة المنجم والتعدين في الآتي :-[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot](1) – زيادة وتحسين البيانات في مناطق التعدين المعروفة والمناطق النائية والتي يصعب الحصول على بياناتها بالطرق الأخرى .[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot](2) – انسجام وتناسق البيانات المكانية مما يسهل أعمال التحليل وتفسير البيانات والاستفادة منها . [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot](3) – بيانات الاستشعار عن بعد تعتبر بيانات مكانية مستمرة مقارنة ببيانات طرق المسح الأرضي الأخرى ، كما توفر بيانات مكانية ومعلومات أكثر وأفضل .[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot](4)- تكون بيانات الاستشعار في شكل يناسب إجراء معالجة البيانات بأجهزة الحاسب الآلي .[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot](5)- إمكانية الحصول على بيانات بصفة دورية .[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot](6) – تعتبر قياسات الاستشعار عن بعد ، مكملة للقياسات والمسوحات الأرضية الأخرى .[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot](7)- يساعد الاستشعار عن بعد على الحصول بيانات كثيرة بتكلفة أقل وفي فترة زمنية مناسبة .[/FONT]


----------



## تولين (10 أبريل 2011)

بارك الله بك اخي


----------



## aidsami (10 أبريل 2011)

Vachement superbe, Merci


----------



## ج.ناردين (16 أبريل 2011)

شكراً لك
دمت بخير


----------



## ريكو (26 أبريل 2011)

مشكووور على المقال


----------



## dmaha (28 أبريل 2011)

بارك الله فيك اخى على الموضوع المفيد


----------

